# People who cross every day..



## Griingo_xD (Aug 22, 2014)

Be very careful I got robbed today and been hearing also that people have been getting robbed this whole week. Just a notice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Griingo_xD said:


> Be very careful I got robbed today and been hearing also that people have been getting robbed this whole week. Just a notice.


Exactly where did this happen? A few details would make your warning more useful.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Cross what??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Exactly where did this happen? A few details would make your warning more useful.


In an earlier post, the OP (Original Poster) said he lived in Tijuana and was commuting to San Diego for work. So I presume he is talking about the border crossing at San Ysidro or Otay.


----------



## Griingo_xD (Aug 22, 2014)

2 dollars and my cellphone where stolen and got punched in the face by some guys in San Ysidro, but people should be careful in every border crossing.

P.S me don't live in Tijuana no more but I do miss it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So you were robbed in the USA?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I forgot to take Coded Messages 101 in school.  I'm outta here.


----------

